# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  if it sounds to good to be true, i might be...

## sensaispike

i was just doing some research on-line and came across this.... it reads well but a lot of times that is all some supplements do well.. so i figured i would post it and see what you guys thought....

*ANDRO-SHOCK

Testosterone is known to build muscle size and strength. ANDRO-SHOCK has been designed to supply the supplements necessary for high testosterone production while also providing protection against side effects. Athletes are looking to ANDRO-SHOCK as a possible natural, safer alternative to steroids as means to increase size, strength, and performance.

What Is It?


Andro-Shock is the most potent legal testosterone stack sold OTC as a safe alternative to steroids with 7 ingredients that are accepted worldwide as potential testosterone boosters.

The total benefits of Andro-Shock are Synergistic, meaning when certain supplements are combined, their overall net effects are enhanced, allowing for explosive gains and muscle growth. Also, time-released capsules allow for consistently high plasma levels of testosterone without the lows which often occur when using similar products.





What's In It?


100 mg. Tongkat Ali known as Long Jack, - Has been shown to support male hormonal balance (including testosterone availability), libido and performance. Tongkat Ali is a Southeast Asian botanical known to substantially increase testosterone levels (scientific abstracts note increased testosterone levels of up to 400%) and anabolic activity. Used traditionally to enhance energy levels, endurance and stamina, and to reduce occasional mental fatigue. 

100 mg. DHEA - A vital mother hormone manufactured by your adrenal glands. It is two steps away from Testosterone on the metabolic Pathway - meaning it converts to testosterone especially when your pituitary glad signals your body to increase production. It also can help to metabolize body fat. 

100mg. Zinc Gluconate - Supplemental zinc in the male diet has long been known to increase and maintain high levels of testosterone in the body. When combined with the other suppelments in this formula its effects are dramatically multiplied. 

350 mg. Bulgarian Tribulus Terrestris - This supplement has been proven to increase levels of testosterone 30% by increasing production of Leutinizing Hormone(LH) which allows, the other herbs to work at their most efficient levels. It also helps to prevent the decrease of testosterone output from the testicles that often occurs with steroid use (similar to using HCG ). This alows for the highest possible plasma testosterone levels with the least side effects. 

200 mg. Saw Palmetto - Helps to maintain plasma testosterone levels and elevate them indirectly by acting as an anti-estrogenic agent. 

200 mg. Chrysin - The introduction of Chrysin into the supplement regimen can drastically decrease the bodys estrogen production, and subsequently greatly reduce the possibility of negative side effects associated with excessive testosterone levels. 

Three more things that make Andro-Shock stand alone are the additions of "A.M.U":


Avena Sativa extract 100 mg. 

Mulra puoma extract 250 mg. 

Urtica Dioica extract 300mg. 

The effects of these herbs are synergistic when combined. The results you can expect are: significant increase in athletic performance, lean musclemass, strength and sexual function! Not only can you boost testosterone levels, you can significantly amplify its effects with the addition of "A.M.U."



What Does It Do?

Increases Testosterone levels 

Stamina

Muscle repair, rebuild and growth

Increase energy

Decrease body fat

Increase muscle mass

Strength 

Virility


Dosage Recommendation:
As a dietary supplement, take 1 capsule three times daily with meals. This product should not be taken for more then 8 weeks before a 4 week off-cycle is completed.



Who Should NOT Take It?


Not for use by children, teenagers, pregnant or nursing women. Do not use this product if you have breast, uterine, ovarian or prostate problems. If you are under medical supervision, consult with your physician before taking product.

Women should not take this product due to its masculine effects.


(If you live outside the U.S. check to see if these products are legal in your country. Please do not order this product if you live in Australia, Canada or Germany.) 

ORDERING INFORMATION
Andro-Shock 90 Capsules

Now Only 69.95 plus $5.00 S&H ($74.95 Total) 

That's the cheapest anabolic cycle ever heard of!!! And remember that it is legal, safe and may be as effective as the real thing (Anabolic Steroids ). 

ANDRO-SHOCK in a monumental breakthrough, a super potent combination of testosterone precursors that can only be compared to a STEROID INJECTION. 

And if you order now, you'll get the special report, "How To Raise Testosterone Levels Naturally". Shows you how to train, diet, etc. to produce maximum testosterone levels and help get you "juiced"!, a $20 value, absolutely FREE! 

Do you sincerely want to be big? Then you must use this product. 

ORDER NOW!!!

*  :Don't know:

----------


## prolangtum

> i was just doing some research on-line and came across this.... it reads well but a lot of times that is all some supplements do well.. so i figured i would post it and see what you guys thought....
> 
> [B]ANDRO-SHOCK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Bryan2

I hear that if you drink windex youll get the same effects as juice but you have to boil for safety first lol

Dont trust anything legal comparing itself to steriods !!!

----------


## YounG_SluG11

I wouldn't trust it.

----------


## sensaispike

oh i by no means inteand to buy or use it i just wanted to see what you guys thought....

L8ter...

----------


## Jantzen4k

> I hear that if you drink windex youll get the same effects as juice but you have to boil for safety first lol
> 
> Dont trust anything legal comparing itself to steriods!!!




hehehehhehe

----------


## swoll4589

Its not gonna give you anyting amazing. You might pick up 10 pounds of strength. Will help sex drive though. But that product is definately not worth the price. Go pick up some Tribulus off Allsports Nutrition. Will give same effects way cheaper. And by the same effects i mean small ones, nothing even close to a prohormone or steroid .

----------

